# su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter



## Forfex (30. Juni 2011)

*su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

In meinem Asgard Gehäuse ist an der Front ein 120er Lüfter,der zwar gut bläst,soweit ich das einschätzen kann,aber recht laut ist. Und nein ich will keine Lüftersteuerung,der soll voll laufen. Nun such ich einen 120er Lüfter der auch stark ist,aber so leise wie möglich dabei arbeitet,bei voller Drehzahl. Ich bau mir kein Silentsystem auf,aber dieser eine Lüfter den Xigmatek da an die Front gebaut hat,ist lauter als der ganze Rest des Systems. Also kurz zusammengefasst. Such n 120er Lüfter stark und leise.
Vorschläge ?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Hey hoo,

Spietzenreiter im Silent-Segment sind :

be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
und 
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn's nicht so teuer sein soll, sollen diese auch sehr angenehm sein :
Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120x120x12mm, 1200rpm, 41m³/h, 21.71dB(A) (SY1212SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Guck mal hier, da hast du mehrere Silent-Lüfter zur Auswahl.


----------



## Dosenkind (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Hier hast du ziemlich viele Lüfter mit Lautstärken & Temperaturverhalten


als empfehlung werf ich mal den Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm PCGH-Edition in den Raum*
*


----------



## mars321 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Enermax tb silence
Laufen ungeregelt mit 900 U/min und müssten ein guter kompromiss zwischen Fördermenge und Lautstärke bilden.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Auch von mir eine Empfehlung der Silent Wings USC - bei der Fördermenge die leisesten (keine Nebengeräusche), die ich jemals in einem PC verbaut habe. Die Lüfter sind ihr Geld echt wert!


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Würde auch diesen empfehlen:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sehr leise, trotzdem ist der Luftdurchsatz relativ kräftig. Dazu sind sie recht günstig und schlecht sehen sie auch nicht aus...

Gruß


----------



## Dosenkind (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

falsch machen kann man bei allen dreien nix...


----------



## MfDoom (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

sind die auch nach 2 Jahren noch leise? Habe mir so Antec Lüfter für 12 Euro reingebaut die waren schön leise, mittlerweile werden die immer lauter. Ich dachte ich probiere jetzt mal Noctua aber die Preise sind so Aua aua.
Halten die Bequiets was aus? Die sind ja schon preiswerter als die Noctua.


----------



## Dosenkind (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

also die  Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm haben ne Lebensdauer von 300.000h


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Auf Herstellerangaben kann man sich nicht verlassen oder glaubst du die Hersteller lassen ihre Lüfter ca. 30 Jahre laufen bis sie sie auf den Markt bringen.    (Und nach 30 Jahren sind wohl alle Lüfter Schrott, egal ob sie 24/7 gelaufen sind oder nicht.)
Die Be Quiet! sind besser als die Noctua. Alternativ die Noiseblocker Black SilentPro, die können mit den Silent Wings mithalten und sind günstiger.


----------



## Forfex (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Was ist mit Dem hier ? So wie ich das rauslese ist der wesentlich stärker und auch etwas leiser wie mein Jetziger.
Cooler Master Excalibur 600


----------



## MfDoom (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

werde ich mal antesten thx


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Der Excalibur ist teuer und hat das gleiche Lager wie die T.B. Silence, der einzige Vorteil ist der größere Regelbereich (dafür ist er auf 12V auch deutlich lauter).


----------



## Dosenkind (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

wenn ich da jetzt den richtigen gefunden hab, hier mal ein vergleich vom bequiet und excalibur:

(zuerst immer bequiet dann Coolermaster)

Lebensdauer: 300.000 */* 100.000
Preis: 12,30€ */* 13,90€
Lautstärke: 12,8 - 19,9Db */* 13DB-30DB (dich interresiert jeweils der Max wert da du auf 12V laufen willst)
Luftmenge 85m³/h */* 85m³/h


beantwortet sich selber oder? ^^


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Ich wär für nen Noisi PL2


----------



## Forfex (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

also bei Technic3d haben sie den getestet und da hat er 130m3/h.......... was schon ne Hausnummer ist.
Die 85m3/h ist eine Herstellerangabe und wurde deutlich übertroffen.

Technic3D Lfter-Special 2011 - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## Dosenkind (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

bringst du die Luft dann auch wieder raus? solltest immer mehr luft aus dem case rausblasen als rein


----------



## Forfex (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Ja bring ich, hab insgesamt 3+NT die rausblasen,sollte also gehn.


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*



Dosenkind schrieb:


> Lebensdauer: 300.000 */* 100.000
> Preis: 12,30€ */* 13,90€
> Lautstärke: 12,8 - 19,9Db */* 13DB-30DB (dich interresiert jeweils der Max wert da du auf 12V laufen willst)
> Luftmenge 85m³/h */* 85m³/h


 Herstellerangaben sind Schrott.


----------



## Dosenkind (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*



Uter schrieb:


> Herstellerangaben sind Schrott.


 

lüftertest vom excalibur hab ich auf die schnelle ned gefunden.


und du kannst trotzdem nicht leugnen das es da ne tendenz gibt, sowohl von den hersteller angaben als auch von Testberichten


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Deine Aussage stimmt schon, der Be Quiet ist bei 1500rpm extrem viel leiser als der Excalibur bei 2000rpm, aber du kannst es so eben nicht begründen, da dB-Angaben nicht genormt sind und vor allem die Billiganbieter die Lüfter oft mit unrealistischen Werten benennen. Manche Hersteller messen eben bei 50cm, andere aus 2m, dementsprechend sind manche Lüfter mit 2000rpm "ultrasilent", während andere mit 1000rpm realistischer und damit lauter angegeben werden.


----------



## Forfex (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Ich glaub ich werd mir den Excalibur mal gönnen. Am Besten 2, einen Vorn, einen Hinten. Mehr brauchst dann warscheinlich nicht. Dann kann ich die ganzen Xigmatik Disco Lüfter weglassen.
Falls also grad wer auf der Suche nach 3x 120er Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline+1 Schwarzen ist (Alle nicht älter als 1 Monat) bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Dosenkind (30. Juni 2011)

Die soll ich jetzt nehmen nachdem du über die lautstärke meckerst? ;P


----------



## cabmac (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Hi, ich will auch nochmal zwischenhaken, ich will in mein 6 wochen altes Gehaeuse alle Standartluefter erneuern bzw. noch ein paar zusaetzliche. Der 140mm CM Standartluefter hat laut CM 16dBA bei 60,9 foerdermenge bei 1000 rpms. die enermax muessten das doch toppen, oder nicht? Ich wuerde mir 3x 140mm (Boden, 2 im oben) und einen in der Rueckwand (120mm) einbauen. Ausserdem wollte ich wissen, was mann auf den Mugen 2 RevB. am besten verbaut, den originalen will ich da auch rausnehmen (vorausgesetzt es bringt was)?


----------



## Dosenkind (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Wieso immer alle 50 Lüfter rein haben wollen ^^

also die enermax packen das und sind sicher leiser als die stocklüfter (wenn du dir bei der Lüfterwahl noch unsicher bist sieh dir am besten das roundup mit den 120mm & 140mm Lüftern an und such dir da was passendes raus)


wie immer auf den airflow achten und darauf das du mehr raus als rein bläßt


wegen dem Mugen 2, ich hab noch den originalen drauf.Wird vom MB geregelt und läuft auf Silent zwischen 200 und 1000 rpm. Hören tu ich ihn eigentlich nicht... aber vlt gibts da andere erfahrungswerte / Empfehlungen


----------



## meratheus (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: su starken,aber leisen 120er Lüfter*

Wenn es die preisgünstige Variante sein soll, bist du mit den Scythe SlipStream 800rpm besten beraten (verwende ich in meinem AMD-System @12V). Den 1200rpm kann ich nicht als Silentlüfter empfehlen, da ich diese bei meiner alten GTX470 und dem MK-13 verwendet hatte. Gedrosselt sind sie leise aber bei 12V/1200rpm sind sie deutlich hörbar.

Wenn Geld sekundär ist, empfehle ich BeQuiet SilentWings UCS. Diese sind nicht nur leise, ebenso auch entkoppelt, was das Übertragen der Vibration auf das Gehäuse spürbar reduziert.


----------

